# phone pics



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

has anyone ever.... sent boob or puss or man part pic's to each other...?

ok we are married and spicing it up i sent a boob pic.. he sent back cool... then i sent a video... and again cool... it was going great then he sent a pic of his hard on fromt he pic... ?? i didn't get it...

so he sent again... well? nothing so i meet up with him later and looked at his phone instead of reply he typed my number and in hast got my last two numbers switched... oops well o my but heard nothing so ok... 2 days later the cops came and long story short the business lady that got them (lucky not a kid) did not like and called the cops... he ended up paying a fine and that was it...

ok 3 months ago... he now refuses to "phone play" at all...on his end but still wants me to send him stuff??


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Understandable, his techno-booboo, while innocent as it was got him a citation for an indecency charge and a lot of embarrassment. He is now on record with the police so another instance of digital dyslexia could get him in a lot more trouble. And you are right, he was dammed lucky it didn't end up on a minor's phone. My guess is he is gun shy.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well the easy solution to this is for him to hit reply and not manually type the number. Seems pretty safe to me. 

I understand his concerns though


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

that is what i told him,,, i showed him how to and i had him send me basic pics and i got them so he would know how to do it, but still not bitin... 

if that is the case for his concerns then why does he keep askin me to send stuff?


----------



## Sun (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmmm... Time for a new form of entertainment. Everyone I know that has sent questionable stuff over there phone has regreted it for one reason or another. Todays picture, tomorrows pay per view.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

based on his mistake I can understand his apprehension - play along and let him warm up, he may try again


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

na i am sure he will not... so i went with the lets have sex in the hot tub (it is enclosed) or area of hot tub or hell out of the bed room... kids all way snowed in at other friends houses so we had the whole house... i tried... living room (to drafty) kitchen (to many windows) grrr ok bathroom...? nope he says not a younge man anymore and i said ok... and let it go we did have ok sex in the bed room but i think more my issue i was let down and wanted to spice it up some...


----------

